
IPO Market Has Never Been This Forgiving to Money-Losing Firms - ilamont
https://www.wsj.com/articles/red-ink-floods-ipo-market-1538388000
======
rdlecler1
And if it is less forgiving then we can probably say good bye to the IPO
because it’d Be better to stay private. We’ve regulated away opportunity and
so should we be surprised to see inflation in what’s left? Where else are you
going to find growth if not in tech?

~~~
rchaud
How many VC-backed startups were profitable before going public? Not many I
can think of. Not any, really. That's why they push for growth instead of
revenue or perish forbid, profits. It's easier then for the underwriter to
create the pitch for potential investors. "Cash flow is negative but just look
at those growth rates! Amazon made losses for 15 straight years,too yknow"

For VCs, the IPO is the end, not the means to an end.

------
pixl97
Wasn't something like this going on right before the market crashed in
2007/2008?

~~~
megaman8
"This time is different"

------
neonate
[http://archive.is/BivBB](http://archive.is/BivBB)

------
segmondy
"Stocks of money-losing companies listing in the U.S. soared 36% on average
from their IPO price through Thursday. That is better than the 32% return for
IPO stocks with earnings and the 9% gain for the S&P 500 index."

